# What colour?



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

What colour is she? im in the uk.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Do you know who her parents and grandparents were?

Since she is so fat, my first thought is red diluted with something else (such as blue or a c-locus recessive combination).


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

lol i know she is a little chunky if it helps her sisters are 2 fawn and white satin longhaired and 1 dove and white tan i brought them from a breeder a while ago when i first got the girl in the pic she was fawn but as she got older she changed to a goldie colour.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The color changing like that reminds me of several yellow meeces I've had whose color changed. I'm not sure, but I think they were faulty brindles.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I think its just a red satin.


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

ok thank you for all your help every one


----------

